# A Long Island Competition



## rowehessler (Feb 2, 2010)

hey everyone,
If i was to host a competition on Long Island, who would definately be able to go? I figured LI is really annoying to travel to with NYC and all, so I'm not sure I would get a great turnout. Please let me know if you would be willing to attend a competition here on Eastern LI and I'll talk to my school about arranging something.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 2, 2010)

(Woner said the other one was too big)


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 2, 2010)

lol that made me laugh


----------



## AREScuber (Feb 2, 2010)

i could go. of course depending on the date


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 2, 2010)

Aw eastern LI. I might be able to if it travel doesn't cost too much.


----------



## Kian (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, I would probably come. Along with Kyle, of course. Obviously the date would have to work but the location would be fine for me.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 2, 2010)

I would probably be able to come, not 100% sure though


----------



## Kyle Barry (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, this should work. I'm down.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 2, 2010)

The most important factor for me would be the date. I would go if I were free on that day.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 2, 2010)

I am thinking having it sometime in the summer, its hard to travel to and people would most likely be more free in the summer time. Also, there are barely any summer comps around the East Coast. Maybe around late June?


----------



## Shortey (Feb 2, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> I am thinking having it sometime in the summer, its hard to travel to and people would most likely be more free in the summer time. Also, there are barely any summer comps around the East Coast. Maybe around late June?



Awww... I'm going to New York early June..


----------



## AREScuber (Feb 2, 2010)

it depends how late in june


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 3, 2010)

Probably, depending on date and stuff.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 3, 2010)

I should be able to make it late june.


----------



## Micael (Feb 3, 2010)

7 hours from my place, so it is possible if there are some big bld events.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Feb 3, 2010)

I would come!


----------



## blah (Feb 3, 2010)

Micael said:


> 7 hours from my place, so it is possible if there are some big bld events.


lolrowebld


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 4, 2010)

@ ethan's avatar:

best. pic. evar.

I might go if I'm not at sleepaway camp when it happens.


----------



## Micael (Feb 4, 2010)

blah said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > 7 hours from my place, so it is possible if there are some big bld events.
> ...



Is there something I don't understand?


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd go.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 4, 2010)

Micael said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Micael said:
> ...


He just meant that Rowe doesn't do BLD anymore. However, I'm sure Rowe wouldn't mind adding big bld events if a few other people express interest in those events as well.


----------



## Micael (Feb 4, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Ah... thanks. I was confused because Rowe is a former world record holder.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 4, 2010)

alright, i talked to my school treasurer, he said that they wouldnt let us borrow a room in the summer. I was thinking about tyson's old idea of Chuck E. Cheese's . Who wouldn't want that? looool. But hm, id have to find another venue. They said it could be in May before school ends, but i dont want to worry about finals AND organizing a competition at once. Plus, less people would be able to attend. AHhhh. i just thought of the perfect place. My library has a perfect room that could be used for a competition. I will contact them straight away


----------



## Tyson (Feb 4, 2010)

Chuck E. Cheese meet-up this Friday. You can crash at my place, and then we'll take a bus to Drexel.

Chuck E. Cheese may be substituted with Dave and Busters. Let me know if you're coming.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Feb 4, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> alright, i talked to my school treasurer, he said that they wouldnt let us borrow a room in the summer. I was thinking about tyson's old idea of Chuck E. Cheese's . Who wouldn't want that? looool. But hm, id have to find another venue. They said it could be in May before school ends, but i dont want to worry about finals AND organizing a competition at once. Plus, less people would be able to attend. AHhhh. i just thought of the perfect place. My library has a perfect room that could be used for a competition. I will contact them straight away


Finally someone who is actually putting a competition in long island! but what city is it going to be in?


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Chuck E. Cheese meet-up this Friday. You can crash at my place, and then we'll take a bus to Drexel.
> 
> Chuck E. Cheese may be substituted with Dave and Busters. Let me know if you're coming.



Time when which one?


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 5, 2010)

sry if im being stupid, but long island is in ny right? If it is then ill be able to go for sure


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Feb 5, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> sry if im being stupid, but long island is in ny right? If it is then ill be able to go for sure


 yes


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 5, 2010)

Dave and Busters would be a GREAT idea, except isn't there an age limit to enter? Its either 18 or 21 i cant remember.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Feb 5, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Dave and Busters would be a GREAT idea, except isn't there an age limit to enter? Its either 18 or 21 i cant remember.


no, as long as there is one person 18 or above, we're good to go.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Feb 5, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Dave and Busters would be a GREAT idea, except isn't there an age limit to enter? Its either 18 or 21 i cant remember.



I went there when I was like 8 or 9, and again at 13. There's no age limit


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Dave and Busters would be a GREAT idea, except *price*



fix'd.

At least as far as I know.
I would pay 25 bucks for an all-day stay to a D&B competition, assuming that afterward cubers would chill and play games and whatnot. I big problem would be missing cubes, though, but hey, when does that not happen?


----------

